# Travelling for Reptiles



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

How far are people willing to travel to collect a rep or exotic etc?

I ask because I see so many people saying too far to travel.

I'm not having a go and I know there are some circumstances where you can't travel further, but if there's something I want, I will travel for it.

I picked up a pair of Borneo's from Stephen at SnakeBreeder 2 weeks back, and thast was Southampton to County Durham - 330 Miles.

I just wan't to know why so many people are unwilling to travel? or must have people deliver to them (fair enough if they can't drive etc.)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If it is something that I really want, at a price that I am very happy with, then I will travel unlimited really, I've been into Europe to collect things I wanted - I've stayed overnight at places multiple times because it was too much to do in one day.

But if it's just something common or a bargain that I'd like, but I'm not *that* bothered about.. I'm probably not willing to travel more than an hour.

So i guess it depends how perfect the reptile is.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll travel to Southampton for a male striped Malaysian blood hatchling that I really want! LMAO!

Seriously though I was gonna travel over 180 miles for my retic.....luckily though the guy was coming this way. No distance is too far if I want something which isn't readily available locally. I don't see the point for example travelling to Scotland to pick up a normal corn/boa or whatever.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we're going to wales this weekend...


if it's something we really want, we'll travel for it... 

if we're not that bothered, or we can get it closer, then we won't..

but we will travel for the right reptile  

~ we do deliver for people too. and it helps if _they_ know where we're going. 
we were going to leicestershire, and charged accordingly. the postcode she then gave us on the day was in northampton, and would have been double the delivery cost (which wasn't that much anyway) .. and she gave us a fiver for the inconvenience. the cheek of it! 

sami


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

If i could drive we would be over run with reps!!!
would go wherever the right animals are, have collected from all over southern England/wales/midlands using train etc.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

For the right animal, i'll travel anywhere in the country:mrgreen:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't mind travelling it's having the time. I can only travel any distance at the weekend, but we usually book things several weekends in advance so it's not easy to arrange these things.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Time is my main prob, only have saturdays off (then i'm cream crackered after a 75-80 odd hour week) that and the wife saying why do you wanna travel that far just for a flippin snake :blah::blah::blah:. Plus i dont travel to well.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i VERY nearly went to Glasgow and Northampton from Manchester for my last two corn snakes, but got extremely lucky - one got brought as far as Preston and the other got delivered to the door  :no1:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I've driven from southampton to wales... and then back to ipswich in one day on my own to pick up reps. It was well worth it though because i couldnt get them elsewhere and i'd been looking for ages!!

I agree that i'd travel anywhere for the right animal, but theres little point driving for 400 miles to pick up a leo when you can get them anywhere. However for those animals that are less easy to find its well worth the journey!!!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, good feedback guys, I just see so many people say or sound really interested in an animal until they find out where you are! (even though its an hours drive max) It kinda annoys me but then it's not always possible for everyone to travel everywhere and I understand that!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i would travel if i could drive but i dont so i miss out on such a lot 
cheers linda


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

We usualy make a day of it even if we're not after anything special usualy within 2-3 hour drive, although we did do a 12 hour round trip once to pick up some reps.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I would travel for miles, I travelled all the way to Hamm and back for some snakes. And I am in Devon!

I can see why some people don't want to travel, as they arrange to meet someone and the seller doesn't turn up or they don't produce what was advertised.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> I would travel for miles, I travelled all the way to Hamm and back for some snakes. And I am in Devon!
> 
> I can see why some people don't want to travel, as they arrange to meet someone and the seller doesn't turn up or they don't produce what was advertised.


That's true, but half the time it's from reputable breeders etc. and they still ask if they're taking to shows or whether they courier? Wouldn't you rather see the animal in person and perhaps visit a shop or 2 in the area at the same time?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> That's true, but half the time it's from reputable breeders etc. and they still ask if they're taking to shows or whether they courier? Wouldn't you rather see the animal in person and perhaps visit a shop or 2 in the area at the same time?


I would ALWAYS prefer to see the animal in person before parting with the readies!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

i have driven to amsterdam and back for some leos, to edinburgh to deliver snakes, and down to somerset again for a leo.

I guess its all down to how much you want the animal and your ability to make the trip.

I must admit, i do try to combine a few things if possible, like doing a show and collecting leos from Manchester, same in Birmingham, and our good old fav, the round uk road trip ! Doing more of these next year with my leos, fatties, steves inverts and hopefully others to


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

The furthest I went was Cheltenham, that was a 750 mile round trip, I think that was about 12 hours due to road works and a few accidents. Nice place.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm off to terry thatcher for a baby uro in a few weeks, which is approx 3.5 hours one way.......should be fun as Ii am not the best with directions, but am sure will be worth it in the end


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

we drove brighton to hamm in the 'hope' of finding our milks...and we did,since we bought ours weve never seen them there since so were counting ourselves EXTREMELY lucky we drove the 420miles and back..drove to Houten last month just to have a look,we dont have these kind of shows in the Uk so why not!!!?!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

We have driven for 2.5 hours each way for a snake thats the most.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

thalie_knights said:


> we drove brighton to hamm in the 'hope' of finding our milks...and we did,since we bought ours weve never seen them there since so were counting ourselves EXTREMELY lucky we drove the 420miles and back..drove to Houten last month just to have a look,we dont have these kind of shows in the Uk so why not!!!?!


Brighton to hamm, done that loads of times, dont that M23/A23 bit on the way back seem to take forever !


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

longest round trip to get something in 24 hours was 1151miles,was quite a silly trip:bash:
regards gaz


----------

